# A Tale Of Two Gloves .."Bigshot Elk VS BearPaw DeerSkin"..PIX



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

So it's raining great gloves at my place as while i just recieved my BearPaw DeerSkin Glove from KustomKing thursday?..My BigShot Elk arrived today from AT Member St1ickman who sold it to me for $30+ Shipping and was as he claimed..still..Brand New In The Package...label still double stapled through the hemetically sealed bag..hadta rip it open myself...Thanks St1ckman!..your postal MO will be in tuesdays mail! 

Now on to the pix and initial review..

As my fingers pulled the Bigshot Elk from it's package i was immediately taken back by the oh so buttery smooth texture of the elk skin...it was like touching velvet for the first time..as i almost broke into a run to grab my bow, armguard and quiver and from the first time i slipped my fingers into the three well tailored stalls?..it fit like it was custom made for me..and felt like a glove i'd been shooting all my life before i nocked the first arrow..and far less clumsy feeling than the deerskin glove that came out of the package feeling very cardboardish....and you'll see what i mean as here's how they look side-by-side...

Backside:










Frontside:










Which one am i keeping?..Both!..why?..well?..while the deerskin glove is going to take some shooting in and breaking in?..it's cordovan tips do offer up noticably more finger protection as it is advertised as a glove for med-hvy weight bows...and if i ever start getting sensitive fingers from exessive practice/shooting?..the deerskin will still be my go to glove..especially if i ever bolt those 54# limbs back on my Bob Lee for hunting but for general shooting of mid-light weight bows?...

It'll be the BigShot Elk...










all the way baby!










as far as "which is slicker off the fingertips?" is concerned?...i can't tell a difference between the bigshots black cordura nylon pads or the deerskins shell cordovan tips...they are both as slick off the string as oiled glass...but i do know this..that bigshot elk glove is by far the most comfortable glove that i've ever put on my hand fresh outta the bag bar none..including the damascus..and i never dreamed that possible..especially when it offers up like 2-3X's the finger protection.

Keep'in'em both and love'em both for different reasons and purposes but imho?...if ya asked me?..

for the archer who still loves a glove?..you couldn't go wrong with either one...the bigshot is worth every penny and the deerskin is grossly under-priced. 

all i got for now and?..L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice review, Jinkster! :thumbs_up and I'm not surprised at all with your findings :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for the pics and review!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Good review and I think I'm next in line for one or both. The tab really let me down today and I hope I can recover some little bit of confidence after the mess I went thru today.....My lands the tab was a failure for me. One time I almost tore my lip off and another time the string swiped the bandaid off my nose......I pluck way too much with the tab.....Jinkster....have you seriously tried to use a tab? If so, what was your findings? According to my poll the tabs are ahead by over 10........I didn't think I would ever shoot under 200 but I did today with the tab.....


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad to hear that you like the big shot. I'll be getting mine through the mail next week, it appears. It's never bad to have a few options for gloves, I think. Especially for different weights. The cordovan stalls are a little thicker, and that works well for the heavier bows.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> Good review and I think I'm next in line for one or both. The tab really let me down today and I hope I can recover some little bit of confidence after the mess I went thru today.....My lands the tab was a failure for me. One time I almost tore my lip off and another time the string swiped the bandaid off my nose......I pluck way too much with the tab.....Jinkster....have you seriously tried to use a tab? If so, what was your findings? According to my poll the tabs are ahead by over 10........I didn't think I would ever shoot under 200 but I did today with the tab.....


Rem..yes..i shot black widow tabs exclusively for about a decade when i was shooting fingers compounds 2 decades ago..and wouldn't even consider attempting to use a glove when competeing NFAA BHFSL..as it seemed to me (and just about everyone else) that a glove is far less forgiving or consistant than a tab "At Hold Weights Under 40#s" (or so)...but from 40#s hold weight on up?..I (and many others) prefer a glove for the added protection and at those elevated hold weights the glove still isn't as forgiving as a tab but due to the extreme string tension of 40+#s an archer can get away with a lot even when doning a glove..but a glove will definantly have an adverse affect regarding consistancy when dealing with the mushy string tensions of sub 35# and less bows..and the less string tension one is holding?..the more amplified human errors induced into the release will become..but in your case?..it seems you have some plucking malody going on (most likely "Tension In The StringHand/Forearm") that shooting a glove was somehow hiding it a bit..and now that you've gone to trying a tab?..the tab exposed and amplified that malody..i just bought a 30# bow last night..(i may be posting about it in a moment) but i can assure you this..while i'll probably try it out with my bigshot elk or maybe even one of my old damascus gloves at first?...i'll only be doing so until my cavalier superflight tab gets here! :laugh:

The deal is this Rem...you have a fundamental flaw in your release/stringhand form...and shooting a tab exposed it..i believe it's tension in your stringhand cause i'm dealing with that as well..i think we all do...and i believe it to be one of (if not) the most difficult challenges to proper shot execution..getting that stringhand completely relaxed...get back on that form-master..don't even nock an arrow or touch the string..just keep drawing the bow several times with your stringhand and forarm dangling in space to get the feel of what a completely relaxed stringhand/forearm is..and watch Jimmy Blackmonds vid again on this subject..and try to get it in your head that your fingers are just there to hook the string.

Hope that helps and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

thorwulfx said:


> Glad to hear that you like the big shot. I'll be getting mine through the mail next week, it appears. It's never bad to have a few options for gloves, I think. Especially for different weights. The cordovan stalls are a little thicker, and that works well for the heavier bows.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Patrick


You're gonna love it Patrick!...and yeah..i know you have some 50 and 60#+ bows..so i believe you would be serving yourself well to have both as well cause that deerskin glove is a heck of a deal when you're getting killer shell cordovan tipped stalls for $22?..on a deerskin shell?..i'm keeping mine!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Where did you get the deerskin glove.....? Sounds like something I need to help me get going again!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

rembrandt said:


> Where did you get the deerskin glove.....? Sounds like something I need to help me get going again!


Look up "KustomKing" Rem..it's a BearPaw Deersking Glove but they deal it and for 22$ it's a killer bargain but..i truely wouldn't recommend it for lighter weight bows but..i know how things get when meats been dangling from your bones for many decades and us older cats need more protection as we aint nearly as hard as we once were no matter how much we'd like to think so..so..it might be just the ticket for ya..i know this..hang onto the string the first pull as that shell cordovan is super slick..good luck and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice review on the gloves, both look like winners. 

Gloves or tabs really seem to be individual preference. I've got a drawer full of tabs and can't get used to any of them, even the fancy metal plate style. I've got several gloves, most of which I can at least be friendly with but definitely like some more than others. Anything with leather finger stalls, except a Damascus glove, eventually develops a groove for me. I like the string feel of Damascus, but my fingers take a beating. I really prefer the gloves that have some type of nylon on the tips like the American Leathers, Dura-glove, and the Bearpaw Speed glove. The Dura-gloves I've had all turn in the fingers. I like the Americal Leather glove. My favorite is the Bearpaw Speed glove. Only way to know which one you like is to try them...:wink:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Nice review on the gloves, both look like winners.
> 
> Gloves or tabs really seem to be individual preference. I've got a drawer full of tabs and can't get used to any of them, even the fancy metal plate style. I've got several gloves, most of which I can at least be friendly with but definitely like some more than others. Anything with leather finger stalls, except a Damascus glove, eventually develops a groove for me. I like the string feel of Damascus, but my fingers take a beating. I really prefer the gloves that have some type of nylon on the tips like the American Leathers, Dura-glove, and the Bearpaw Speed glove. The Dura-gloves I've had all turn in the fingers. I like the Americal Leather glove. My favorite is the Bearpaw Speed glove. Only way to know which one you like is to try them...:wink:


I agree on the can't get used to a tab thing EK..oh they worked great when i was finger shooting compounds where i was holding 20-25#'s but i also hafta recall that i used to fingershoot those compounds pretty much static release..and almost with oly form to the front of my face except holding under my lip instead of under the chin like the oly's seem to do...and that said?...when it comes to trad bows where i'm anchoring thumb knuckle behind my jaw?..i just can't seem to find my anchor registers as quickly, comfortably or easily as i can and do with a glove..but who knows...maybe that'll change when i get this new 30# practice rig in!


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Ok Jinks ... your review got me to order one of the Bigshot elk gloves ... do you get a commission ??? :wink:
You should - very good review! :thumbs_up


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Dewey3 said:


> Ok Jinks ... your review got me to order one of the Bigshot elk gloves ... do you get a commission ??? :wink:
> You should - very good review! :thumbs_up


a commission?...yep....i get one...the folks who's products i may like to be able to purchase again get to stay in business! :laugh:

and thanks...i try!


----------



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW!!!!!
Nice review, Jinkster!
I was surfing the web for info on these two gloves, and found your review. Thanks for the info it was very helpful
Dave


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

For heavier bows, the Big Shot Elk is fantastic. Best I've tried, hands down. I can shoot my heaviest bows all day without any finger chafing. For light bows (50# or less), I still think the 3Rivers Duraglove is my favorite.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

Good reveiw. I have been using the bigshot glove for over a year. The hardest part is convincing people how good they are. The price is sometimes hard for people to swallow compared to other gloves out there. I shoot 4-5 days a week and my glove looks as good as it did new.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I've used the Big Shot Elk for at least 4 years and am now on my second one. Great glove and highly recommend it, especially for heavier bows. They do hold up very well so don't let the price scare you off.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought a Big Shot Elk after trying my brother's and love it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey Jinkster, how about a follow up? I'm curious if the Bearpaw is developing grooves in the tips or not.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Hey Jinkster, how about a follow up? I'm curious if the Bearpaw is developing grooves in the tips or not.


Couldnt tell ya EK...its still like brand new cause i think i shot the bearpaw like maybe twice since getting the bigshot elk...and the bigshot elk makes the bearpaw just feel bulbouse, clumsy and awkward so...the bearpaw is a backup glove at best.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Gotcha. I never liked the heavy leather tipped gloves for the same reason. I've got and like the American leather Elk, Bearpaw Speed glove, and Duraglove, all of which use some kind of flexible nylon material instead of the heavy leather. All of the heavy leather gloves I've had did soften up, but by then had a definite groove in the tips.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep...seems like anything leather?...once it breaks in its broke...even cordovan...where the ballistic cordura seems to come broke in and never breaks down...and slick.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Yesterday I finally broke down and went and bought a Bigshot glove.
There is a trad only archery shop about 45 miles from me that had some in stock when I called to check so I headed out there.
Unfortunaly, some bozo on the highway turned over his camper and caused the road to be closed, 50 minute journey turned into 2 1/4hr journeyukey:

Anyway, tried a 1/2 dozen shots at the shop, today went out around part of the club course with my buddy Eric.
This glove is NICE:RockOn:
Very consistant feel, slicker than snot on the release, no sore fingers at the end, I am converted.:77:
Don't think I could use anything else now.

Kev


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Bill,
How about an update? I am looking at the Big Shot Elk or Buffalo, but not really sure about $70 for a glove. Are you still using it? 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm giving my American Leathers a good run out having had it for over a year……… The reason it's taken a while is I have been using a S.A.M. tab and previously the Bearpaw Bodnik speed glove, I have the deer skin one too but I have found the speed glove way better and more comparable to the American leathers. 

I am getting used to the AL but the speed glove up to now is still my favourite


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

gnome said:


> Bill,
> How about an update? I am looking at the Big Shot Elk or Buffalo, *but not really sure about $70 for a glove. Are you still using it?*
> Thanks, Mike


You're *kidding me* right?...jk'ing. 

(expletive) YES! I'm still Using It! 

I'll let the pictures tell the story....this is what it looked like new...










This month makes two years even...and here's how it looks today....5 minutes ago...



















that other glove?...not sure where it's at....but wherever it is?...it still looks new.

and that american leathers bigshot elk?...has far and away been my primary release aid and by far and away my favorite to use....and going by the stats of 365 days X's 2 years at an extremely conservative 100 shots per day?...that glove has approximately 73,000 shots on it...but I would say probably much closer to 100,000 shots...at least.

And thanks for reminding me...I've been meaning to order up a back-up and this time?...I'm thinking about going with the American Leathers "FullShot ELK". 

Hope that helps and cya at the TBOF Fall Rendezvous! :cool2:


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW! 100,000 shots is a pretty good testimonial. I'll spend the money on something that is quality made.
And that Widow is sexy gorgeous! :nod:
Thanks, Mike


----------

